# Drive Select - Dynamic Engine Sound



## Jake70 (Apr 29, 2016)

I set up my "Individual" drive select settings a while ago and I set the engine sound to Dynamic, but every time the car is stopped (as in ignition off) and restarted the engine sound returns to normal - even though it's still set to Dynamic in the settings. This normal? or a fault?


----------



## Jonny_C (Jul 24, 2013)

Fault, I think.

Mine never did that - used to have Individual set to Dynamic Exhaust and it always started up with it still active.


----------



## Mark Pred (Feb 1, 2017)

Same here - mine is set to dynamic in individual and stays that way when the ignition is turned back on. Sounds like a bug to me.


----------



## blaird03 (Nov 9, 2013)

Jake70 said:


> I set up my "Individual" drive select settings a while ago and I set the engine sound to Dynamic, but every time the car is stopped (as in ignition off) and restarted the engine sound returns to normal - even though it's still set to Dynamic in the settings. This normal? or a fault?


How do you know the exhaust is not set to Dynamic, when it is still in Dynamic in the Individual drive setting ?


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

it's normal don't worry


----------



## KevC (Jul 12, 2016)

There was some debate about this a couple of months ago.

People with early cars seemed to have it reset back to auto. People with newer cars didn't experience this reset at all.


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

exactly...I forgot to mention that...anyway, it's normal if the car is my15 my16 more or less..it also depends from the car fw..


----------



## Jake70 (Apr 29, 2016)

Errrr....so it's normal or a fault? Haha. Car is a MY 2017


----------



## Omychron (Sep 9, 2016)

It's a fault, but quite common, so normal. :wink:


----------



## zalizoe (Dec 16, 2015)

The point is that: if u set dynamic while you are driving, the car sets the transmission in "S" mode that keeps the rpm higher than if set in "D".
When u turn off the engine and start again u will see that the transmission is set again in "D" (being still in dynamic) so what u have to do is to lower the lever in order to put it in "S" mode. I do the same even before putting the car in manual mode.
In this last case u will notice that if u put the transmission in manual mode from the previous "D" mode, the rpm will kepp lower than if u set "S" before switching to manual.
I hope it is clear enough.


----------



## Alex_S (Sep 4, 2011)

My new TTRS does exactly the same. If previously left in Dynamic, the car will start in Dynamic mode but with the exhaust in standard mode so I have to hit the exhaust button to activate sport mode or toggle through drive select back through to Dynamic mode.


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

on a my17, the drive select status remains stored but it doesn't happen for the dynamic mode because it's a precaution..
for instance, you start the car after few hours, cold oil and engine, the car is in S as you left before and, you exit from the driveway without noticing the drive select and accelerating, you'll reach high revs with everything cold...not good!


----------



## Jake70 (Apr 29, 2016)

ManuTT said:


> on a my17, the drive select status remains stored but it doesn't happen for the dynamic mode because it's a precaution..
> for instance, you start the car after few hours, cold oil and engine, the car is in S as you left before and, you exit from the driveway without noticing the drive select and accelerating, you'll reach high revs with everything cold...not good!


Makes perfect sense, however I'm not talking about The main dynamic mode, I'm talking about setting just the engine sound to dynamic in the individual mode - it keeps resetting after startup. I've got the engine and gearbox set to comfort, but the *engine sound* keeps resetting.


----------



## audinut (Oct 2, 2015)

Jake70 said:


> ManuTT said:
> 
> 
> > on a my17, the drive select status remains stored but it doesn't happen for the dynamic mode because it's a precaution..
> ...


To me, set engine sound in Dynamic is just simply getting the valve fully opened all the time.

Then you just need to pull the plug, 10 second job and forget about this bug.


----------



## Rumney (Feb 7, 2017)

Jake70 said:


> Makes perfect sense, however I'm not talking about The main dynamic mode, I'm talking about setting just the engine sound to dynamic in the individual mode - it keeps resetting after startup. I've got the engine and gearbox set to comfort, but the *engine sound* keeps resetting.


Jake - sorry to be a bit slow here but are you saying, when restarting the engine, that the Drive Select setting 'Individual' with 'Engine Sound' setting 'Dynamic' is being retained but that in reality it has been reset or are you saying that the 'Engine Sound' setting of 'Dynamic' is being changed to another setting?


----------



## Rumney (Feb 7, 2017)

audinut said:


> To me, set engine sound in Dynamic is just simply getting the valve fully opened all the time. Then you just need to pull the plug, 10 second job and forget about this bug.


Sounds like a plan 

- where is the 'plug'?
- does this cause any other issues e.g. warning lights etc?


----------



## Jake70 (Apr 29, 2016)

Rumney said:


> Jake70 said:
> 
> 
> > Makes perfect sense, however I'm not talking about The main dynamic mode, I'm talking about setting just the engine sound to dynamic in the individual mode - it keeps resetting after startup. I've got the engine and gearbox set to comfort, but the *engine sound* keeps resetting.
> ...


Not slow at all Rumney thanks for the reply. That is exactly what I'm saying, yes. After restarting the engine: in "Individual" the "Engine Sound" is still selected as "Dynamic" but has actually been reset as you can clearly hear that it's returned to normal. So if I then change "Engine Sound" to either Comfort or Auto, then set it back to Dynamic (basically rebooting the setting) you can then hear the valves are open, but after restarting it resets again. The "Engine Sound" in "Individual" has to be sort of rebooted every time after startup for it to work


----------



## Rumney (Feb 7, 2017)

Jake70 said:


> Not slow at all Rumney thanks for the reply. That is exactly what I'm saying, yes. After restarting the engine: in "Individual" the "Engine Sound" is still selected as "Dynamic" but has actually been reset as you can clearly hear that it's returned to normal. So if I then change "Engine Sound" to either Comfort or Auto, then set it back to Dynamic (basically rebooting the setting) you can then hear the valves are open, but after restarting it resets again. The "Engine Sound" in "Individual" has to be sort of rebooted every time after startup for it to work


Jake70

Thanks for the clarification - got it now 

I will have to double check as I (incorrectly) assumed that as the VC was still saying that the Engine Sound was in Dynamic that it really was - a natural assumption!! This has got to be a bug which Audi need to sort out as, neighbours aside, I can't see any reason why anyone wouldn't want to always have a Dynamic Engine Sound - especially in the Roadster.


----------



## R_TTS (Mar 16, 2016)

There are two elements to the dynamic sound setting. One is increased volume from the sound ackor, the other is the exhaust valves opening. On my TTS at least, when the dynamic sound setting is selected in drive select the gear box also changes to S mode, and you can hear the valves open. You can also hear the valves open any time you select S mode regardless of what drive select mode you're in. As the car never restarts with the gear box in S mode, the exhaust valve element of the dynamic sound setting is lost after restarting the car. The sound ackor volume increase seems to stay on restarting the car.

To me, the sound and engine/gearbox settings in drive select are just D or S on the gearbox.


----------



## audinut (Oct 2, 2015)

Rumney said:


> audinut said:
> 
> 
> > To me, set engine sound in Dynamic is just simply getting the valve fully opened all the time. Then you just need to pull the plug, 10 second job and forget about this bug.
> ...


It is right above the valve next to the resonator. Just need to tape the hole after unplug to avoid dust.

No light whatsoever, only error display when scanning via VCDS (obviously)

And you can plug it back when its in for service if you want. I dont.


----------



## Rumney (Feb 7, 2017)

audinut said:


> It is right above the valve next to the resonator. Just need to tape the hole after unplug to avoid dust.
> 
> No light whatsoever, only error display when scanning via VCDS (obviously)
> 
> And you can plug it back when its in for service if you want. I dont.


Thanks Audinut

I'm not very technical (to say the least) and I have no idea where the resonator is. Will this result in the exhaust valve, if there is one on a 2.0 TFSI Sline manual, staying open and increasing the exhaust 'bark'?

It's a big ask I know but can someone please post a link to or provide a photograph of this valve as I don't want to unplug the wrong thing and bugger something up


----------



## Jake70 (Apr 29, 2016)

Rumney said:


> Thanks Audinut
> 
> I'm not very technical (to say the least) and I have no idea where the resonator is. Will this result in the exhaust valve, if there is one on a 2.0 TFSI Sline manual, staying open and increasing the exhaust 'bark'?
> 
> It's a big ask I know but can someone please post a link to or provide a photograph of this valve as I don't want to unplug the wrong thing and bugger something up


+1 :wink:


----------



## audinut (Oct 2, 2015)

Rumney said:


> audinut said:
> 
> 
> > It is right above the valve next to the resonator. Just need to tape the hole after unplug to avoid dust.
> ...


If you look through the exhaust end from the back, you would see the valve (the left side for RHD, not sure different for LHD). Then the plug is right above it. See photo in this viewtopic.php?t=1218906

The bark is just the same but a bit more rumble in any drive mode.


----------



## Rumney (Feb 7, 2017)

audinut said:


> If you look through the exhaust end from the back, you would see the valve (the left side for RHD, not sure different for LHD). Then the plug is right above it. See photo in this viewtopic.php?t=1218906
> 
> The bark is just the same but a bit more rumble in any drive mode.


Thanks for the the advice.

I have carefully checked my brand new 2017 (MY17) TT Roadster 2.0 TFSI Sline Manual (just so I am clear about the exact variant). The exhaust valve stays open in all instances i.e. Economy, Comfort, Auto, Dynamic and Individual (any setting).

See below photo (left exhaust pipe of RHD car)










I don't know if this is a fault or coded by the dealer or what - but it is just as I would want it so I will leave well alone


----------



## audinut (Oct 2, 2015)

Rumney said:


> I have carefully checked my brand new 2017 (MY17) TT Roadster 2.0 TFSI Sline Manual (just so I am clear about the exact variant). The exhaust valve stays open in all instances i.e. Economy, Comfort, Auto, Dynamic and Individual (any setting).
> 
> I don't know if this is a fault or coded by the dealer or what - but it is just as I would want it so I will leave well alone


unless you attach the camera to the exhaust, drive around in various drive mode and confirm it opened all the time with the video. Otherwise no way to tell.

The valve is opened @ standstill position regardless drive mode.


----------



## Rumney (Feb 7, 2017)

audinut said:


> Rumney said:
> 
> 
> > I have carefully checked my brand new 2017 (MY17) TT Roadster 2.0 TFSI Sline Manual (just so I am clear about the exact variant). The exhaust valve stays open in all instances i.e. Economy, Comfort, Auto, Dynamic and Individual (any setting).
> ...


Thanks again - I didn't realise that - back to the drawing board then


----------

